# High Effiency Lighting credit/grants for commercial businesses?



## SullivanElectric (Nov 3, 2009)

*High Effiency Lighting credit/grants for commercial businesses?* 
I am writing a proposal to replace 230 existing "2x4" lay in style fixtures with F32T8 Econo-Flourescent in the same size and length as what is being removed.

What tax credits or other savings from the state of NJ and/ or the Feds can I show to my customers? This is the first time we will be doing anything so Green like this, so my father and I are rather green and looking for advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

SullivanElectric said:


> *High Effiency Lighting credit/grants for commercial businesses?*
> I am writing a proposal to replace 230 existing "2x4" lay in style fixtures with F32T8 Econo-Flourescent in the same size and length as what is being removed.
> 
> What tax credits or other savings from the state of NJ and/ or the Feds can I show to my customers? This is the first time we will be doing anything so Green like this, so my father and I are rather green and looking for advice.
> ...


 
I can't speak fot Jersey, but I will say that you need to be careful when recommending this. I did one in auto shop. Replaces 400 MH lowbays with 2x4 t8 layins. In order to get the tax credit, they had to be able to break up the switching for all the seperate areas. It ended up costing me a days work and a couple rolls of MC to get it right. Be careful.


----------



## chiefestimator (Jun 19, 2009)

Start with a call to your electrical utility, or check their website. There may also be something on the following website.

http://www.njcleanenergy.com/main/rebates-and-promotions/rebates-and-promotions


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Just had someone come in today with a t5 retrofit for the t8.
He showed a fed rate of 35% of the cost of the project, or .60 a square foot, whichever is cheaper.
Ga has a 35%of the cost.
I'm not sure if that based on 5 years or not.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Sullivan,

I am not sure how it works in your state, but those incentives out here are done through the power company. It is actually somewhat hard to find the incentives. My company is very heavy in to green test & measurement devices and it is often times a nightmare to find how to get to the incentive money. 

Every power company is required to have a department of economic development. If you call up the company and ask for it, only about 50% of the time will the person know what you are talking about. Just call back over and over until you get someone that knows about it. The person in charge of economic development will either directory know about the program, or will know of who/what company is in charge of it in your state. The good news for you is, it is often a lot of red tape, but if it is hard for you to find, then it is for your competitors as well.

Here is one of the best resources I have found on the web. Click on your state, then click on a program. It usually has the contact name, number, website, email for the program.

http://www.dsireusa.org/

JJ


----------



## robertwilber (Jan 22, 2007)

A word to the wise: be careful to not give away too much info or you will sell them the idea and lose the job to Sylvania....


----------

